# Quick turnaround on transfers??



## cvgalloway (Dec 10, 2013)

Does any company offer same day service? What about next day? On 1-3 color prints?


----------



## decipherdev (Aug 13, 2017)

Check out the approved companies section! Or check your local "YELL"


----------



## cvgalloway (Dec 10, 2013)

decipherdev said:


> Check out the approved companies section! Or check your local "YELL"


Where do I find the approved companies section? 
YELL - you mean, yellow pages? I can't find anyone local that does transfers

Thanks!


----------



## splathead (Dec 4, 2005)

Versatranz.com. On Monday I ordered 700 2-color transfers. By Tuesday at 10:30am I was pressing. 

Next day ain't cheap ($100 surcharge) but it is available at least. And their next air rates (on rush orders or not) are dirt, dirt, cheap. Cheaper in fact than even ground rates.


----------

